# vin plate



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

hi ..can you tell me how i find the weight of my van?.
ive looked under bonet and the only plate say's

e30nha22250
e350 8 3082

rl

1024 ge rv
6063 yy



give us a clue as to what all this means please.there is nothing on my logbook exsept the chassis no not even the engine #
under sec k...type approval # it say's exempt,whats that then..lol


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*vin*

Hi our plate is on the inside of the vehicle behind the drivers seat on the wall, it has loads of info on it. Regards Pepe


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Mines on the drivers door.

olley


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Our plate is next to the passenger seat (we are LHD) and is attached to the frame just inside the door - you have to have the door open *or* be a contortionist with extendable eyes to view it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

wurz said:


> Our plate is next to the passenger seat (we are LHD) and is attached to the frame just inside the door - you have to have the door open *or* be a contortionist with extendable eyes to view it.


 got it took advice an stood on my head....its 11500 lb gvwr


----------

